# If Barbie was a real person, her dimensions would be...



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

42D chest, an 18-inch waist and 32-inch hips

Ummm, I don't think my wife is even close to that... nor would I want her to be.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> 42D chest, an 18-inch waist and 32-inch hips
> 
> Ummm, I don't think my wife is even close to that... nor would I want her to be.


My wife isn't close to that either. Barbie sure would be a fun weekend though. :smt077 :smt1097 :smt1097


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> My wife isn't close to that either. Barbie sure would be a fun weekend though. :smt077 :smt1097 :smt1097


If ya consider over exertion, heart failure and death a fun weekend........:mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

From what I understand, if Barbie were a real person she wouldn't be able to stand upright.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> If ya consider over exertion, heart failure and death a fun weekend........:mrgreen:


If she dies, she dies. :smt033 :smt033


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> From what I understand, if Barbie were a real person she wouldn't be able to stand upright.


There would be no need for her to stand..

W


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

2400 said:


> If she dies, she dies. :smt033 :smt033


Line of the month!!! :smt023 :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Waffen said:


> There would be no need for her to stand..
> 
> W


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## ruckus3008 (Aug 4, 2006)

those measurements sound extremely disgusting to me. Everyting needs to be proportional.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> If she dies, she dies. :smt033 :smt033


When yer right, yer right............should seen that one comin':smt023


----------



## tejas (Jul 5, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> From what I understand, if Barbie were a real person she wouldn't be able to stand upright.


From what I understand, neither can 2400. :nutkick:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tejas said:


> From what I understand, neither can 2400. :nutkick:


oooooooooooooooh
talk about a low blow:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

tejas said:


> From what I understand, neither can 2400. :nutkick:


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------

